# Vauxhall Motors Open Day - Inc Detailing!



## burns863

*Vauxhall Motors Open Day & Detailing!*

*Vauxhall Motors, Ellesmere Port - 15th July - 10am to 4pm*

As some of you well know from past posts, I am part of the organisational team for the Open/Family Fun Day Event at Vauxhall Motors, E-Port. This being so I have decided to incorporate a detailing display into the day.

We currently have a sufficient number of detailers attending including DaveKG, Engine_Swap and L200 Steve. Thank you for all the offers from several members a few months back 

The event is open for all who would like to come down. Our detailing display is going to be a full detail of one lucky employee's Vauxhall Vehicle, to be picked from the list entrants in the next couple of weeks. It would be great to get some members down to the event to watch some of DW's Finest in action!

It would always be good if we had enough detailers on the day to be able to detail 2 vehicles rather than just one. If you are an experienced obsessive detailer and would like to help out please get in touch ([email protected] incase my PM box reaches max capacity :thumb: ).

*Big thanks to John and Adrian at Clean and Shiny* for kindly agreeing to Sponsor the event  I believe they will also be bringing a trading stand to the event!

As well as this, we have our Body, Press and General Assembly shops open on the day where you can see how our 5 Door Astra's are built and completed. Unfortunately our paint shop cannot be open due to contamination risks, however we will have visual displays of our paint process including body shells from each part of the paint process. You will be able to see various robotic shows, a laser light showa and a gaming area, amongst other interesting entertainment activities.

We are also offering *Concept Cars* on display, Car Club displays (inc. Lotus Carltons), Heritage Vehicle Displays, Vintage Bedford Buses, *Paul Swift Stunt Driving*, Thurlby 888 Astra Touring Car and much more....

In addition to all of this we have the usual Family Fun Day content, such as giant inflatables, competitions, kids rides and activities, food and drinks.

Its shaping up to be a great day, and have already distributed thousands of tickets. We are expecting 10,000+ visitors on the day 

If you are interested in coming down, drop me an email at [email protected] (Subject: Fun Day Tickets) and I will sort you out with as many *Free* Tickets as you like :thumb:

***UPDATE***

As part of the Site Management Team I have managed to give a prime position to the Detailing work. We have white lights above, and even a lifting floor  The floor lifts to just elevate the car, meaning once finished the vehicle can be lifted to be displayed to all the visitors  Or in actual fact the floor could be utilised for the wheel detailing, to bring the wheels up to an easy working level to avoid bending down 

***UPDATE***

I somehow forgot to add, that we are *giving away *a brand new, fresh off the production line *Vauxhall Astra 5 Door Hatchback*. Tickets available for £1 to enter the raffle! :thumb: 

***UPDATE FOR THE LADS***

VXR Race Team Girls confirmed for the day :thumb:


----------



## burns863

**UPDATE**

I can confirm we have now distributed 11,000 tickets  And another couple of thousand have been requested today!

At first we thought people were getting tickets for the sake. But after a bit of research there really is a big demand for them!

This is shaping up to be a great event!


----------



## Mr OCD

Glad to hear its all coming together Dan 

I will be bringing all my kit ... can you drop me details in a PM with what we be doing for the day?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Detail My Ride

Damn, i would have come to this but i have a Gig the day before, so i probably won't be able to make it, although i'll think about it


----------



## taffy

You will need to get tickets to get in!!


----------



## Detail My Ride

How muchy?


----------



## burns863

Engine_Swap said:


> Glad to hear its all coming together Dan
> 
> I will be bringing all my kit ... can you drop me details in a PM with what we be doing for the day?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Scott


Sure thing Scott :thumb:



13yearoldetailer said:


> Damn, i would have come to this but i have a Gig the day before, so i probably won't be able to make it, although i'll think about it


Get yourself down! Its goign to be a good day!



taffy said:


> You will need to get tickets to get in!!


Sure do :d As I say in the originak post, tickets are completely free! Just email me your postal address and how many you require to [email protected] and make the subject "Fun Day Tickets" and I will get them posted 

We are now expecting a total of around 20,000 guests!

Also, please see the bottom of Post 1, I am about to update it...


----------



## Dave KG

Wow, this really is shaping up to be a great day! Really looking forward to this!


----------



## GlynRS2

It sounds like it is going to be quite a day :thumb:


----------



## burns863

It certainly is. I am really looking forward to it now


----------



## taffy

Where by are you having the detailing session? Will it be in the audit area in general assembly??


----------



## burns863

taffy said:


> Where by are you having the detailing session? Will it be in the audit area in general assembly??


The plan originally was to use the white light booth in the entrance to the paint hospital but this now being used for a "Talking Astra" idea lol.

I have managed to situate the detailing at the end of the Minors Line in GA, on that lifting blue floor


----------



## burns863

Crirital Update added to Post 1. I completely forgot to include it in the first place! Doh!!


----------



## Mr OCD

LOL - nice one Dan... PM replied


----------



## bigsyd

got my tickets today...big thanks m8:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## burns863

No problem Syd 

An update for the lads has been added to post 1


----------



## burns863

Any further interest? I thought that the VXR Girls would have brought more attention  :lol:

Anyone who requested tickets from me will receive them shortly. They have been posted today! Sorry for the delay.

Just to add.. if you decide to com at the last minute, you will not be turned away if you don't have a ticket. Tickets were more a way of gauging how many people we were to expect.

*** 17,000 Tickets now distributed with more still in high demand! ***


----------



## burns863

One of the many emails I have received asking for tickets was from an address to which I cannot reply to. I get a mail route error everytime. The address was:

Wozza.....Õ¿Õ.... <(.¿.)@blueyonder.co.uk>


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Have posted on my vxr forum if ok!!!!!


----------



## Andyuk911

too far for me ..


----------



## bigsyd

do you have a bit of a map for direcions m8


----------



## taffy

Head towards Liverpool on the M53 come off at junc signposted "Vauxhall Motors. Cars only"


----------



## Mr OCD

Blimey - turning into a big show this... 

Dan - Can you drop me a PM about water / electric / materials / etc ... 

Ta


----------



## curley

Dan, I didnt receive my tickets matey.. Email sent 3rd July.


----------



## burns863

taffy said:


> Head towards Liverpool on the M53 come off at junc signposted "Vauxhall Motors. Cars only"


Thanks Taffy  Just to add though... either junction 6 or 7 off the M53 



Engine_Swap said:


> Blimey - turning into a big show this...
> 
> Dan - Can you drop me a PM about water / electric / materials / etc ...
> 
> Ta


Scott, I will drop you a PM a.s.a.p. But water etc is all sorted  We even have a hot water karcher for use too! Obvioujsly this will all be done before 10am when the car needs to be fully clean and on show 



curley said:


> Dan, I didnt receive my tickets matey.. Email sent 3rd July.


Sorry mate, which was your address? I have sent a load out today. i was off for a few days last week and have just managed to catch up today!


----------



## curley

No worries Dan.. Prob get them tomorrow or Wed.
Cheers matey.
Got my tickets this morning Dan, cheers matey.


----------



## Mr OCD

burns863 said:


> Scott, I will drop you a PM a.s.a.p. But water etc is all sorted  We even have a hot water karcher for use too! Obvioujsly this will all be done before 10am when the car needs to be fully clean and on show


So what time are you wanting me there... and what kit is being provided / what do I need to bring 

Have the cars been decided yet?


----------



## Mr OCD

Whose going then?


----------



## Dave KG

Engine_Swap said:


> Whose going then?


Me! :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Mr OCD

LOL  

I know... :lol:

Just us then


----------



## bigsyd

i will be there, think i will stand out from the crowd lol


----------



## Mr OCD

Why's that then?


----------



## burns863

You have PM Scott :thumb:

For all those who have requested tickets, i hope I have managed to get them out to you all! if you would like to come but have no tickets, no worries. You will not be turned away if you do not have a ticket. The tickets - as said before - were our way of gauging how many visitors we are to expect 

On the day the Detailing will be located in the "General Assembly" building (for those of you that know the plant, it will be situated at the end of the minors line).

The car being detailed is a Black 05 Astra SRi 2.0l Turbo with full XP pack. Should be quite an attraction to the visitors on the day


----------



## bigsyd

Engine_Swap said:


> Why's that then?


bit bigger than the average dude lol:doublesho


----------



## liamsxa

when and where??


----------



## Kev_mk3

liamsxa said:


> when and where??


read the first page mate - it was in july


----------

